# CHOKE!!!



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow! Glad she is ok. Glad you're ok too!

Christy choked once, but no where near as bad. I just rubbed her neck for a while and kept her calm. After about 15 minutes, she relaxed, and in another 10 minutes, she went back to her feed.

I have make sure I feed from the floor level. Buckets, or hay goes at floor level. So does water. I make sure her apple and carrot are cut up into bite sizes for easier chewing. Christy is young, so I don't have to worry about teeth, (just had them floated anyway.) But when I had an older horse, I soaked his food, prevented him from choking.

Sure hope your baby doesn't do that again!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

If a Horse chokes on hay.. Get a Hose immedietly and put it on hard and stick it down there mouth!!!!!!!!!

Trust me! it works everytime


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well im affraid i dont have a hose pipe. All water comes from a big tank and it has no pressure for a hose attachment. To be honest im not convinced that a horse suffering from choke would allow a cold hose pipe thrown down their throats- do they? Maybe thats just my lot! hehe

I dont think it was her hay? She is just 6, has had her teeth done every 6months since i had her- so its not that! And she has always had her hay in a net otherwise she mixes it in with her bed by walking round and round and then wont eat it! Hehe She has water from a huge trug on the floor- always clean! And always has her dinner wet so its not bitty and dusty!

So its out of the blue! Its mad! I hadnt changed anything what-so-ever!

The vet said that sometimes they just think that they are hungrier than normal or rush their dinner for no reason at all and have it only once! I sure hope that is the case!

Elz x


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

dosnt matter how old they are, when they get there teeth done ect ect.

If you have your horses living on grass and then you give them some hay as a treat they will Scoff it down!!

And it can cause them to choke.
If you dont have a hoes simply put your arms down there throat and clear the blockage.

My mate has used her arm before. Dont worry she didnt get it eaten off :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> If you dont have a hoes simply put your arms down there throat and clear the blockage.


 :shock: I'm sorry but I dont agree with that. Not unless you have had proper training, or know fully what you are doing. You could do more harm than good.

Gosh Elz, that must have been awful. Glad you are both ok now though. :wink:


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok if your horse is choking NEVER stick a hose down their throat, in their mouth is ok but it won't help much. The reason for this is you may accidentally stick it down their trachea and how would you feel if you drowned your horse. Also NEVER stick your hand down their throat either. You can get bitten and horses who have rabies sometimes look like they're choking.

The best thing to do it try to prevent choking in the first place. Make sure treats are bite sized, put hay on the ground if bedding is safe to eat off of. If she gets grain put several large rocks in her feed tub or bucket so she has to eat around them, this will slow her down. 

If she does choke again keep her quiet and relaxed and call the vet. Choking in horses is different from choking in people, in people it's a blockage of the trachea so you can't breathe. In horses it's a blockage of the esophagus so it isn't deadly but can cause scar tissue or aspiration. The vet will tube your horse to remove the blockage and everything should be ok. 

I'm glad your horse is ok though!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

It's quite common and heard of. I'm glad you're alright though. A horse can choke for no apparent reason.

I'll bite my tongue and just say I would never stick a hose down a horse's throat. :?


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeh the vet said to let her have 40minutes to get it out herself before she comes out as tubing isnt always effective anyway and they are best left to themselfs with a little comforting from a well known person. 

Flo never scoffs her food and i have changed nothing at all, thats why i was so shocked. She was a little sore after and coughed twice the next day but hasnt since and seems fine now. Poor baby.

Thanks for everybodies imput!

Elz x


----------

